# Help! Three Irish Girls Yarn Needed!



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

My darling daughter just sent me a pattern for a lovely hat she wants me to knit for her and for my granddaughter. 
All well and good, except she wants the exact yarn the sample was knitted of: Wexford Merino Silk : 2 skeins of Gavin and 1 skein of McNamara. I can't seem to find this yarn anywhere! Does anyone have any they would sell?


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you searched their website? http://www.threeirishgirls.com/pages.php?pageid=29

Good luck.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2

The above link has a list of on line retailers


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Shoot...I was just at Wisconsin Craft Market yesterday! I could have looked for you. Won't be going back for awhile.

Use the website to "contact us" and go from there. They have many outlets so you should have no problem. The company may sell it to you directly a swell.

Good luck


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Taffsey said:


> My darling daughter just sent me a pattern for a lovely hat she wants me to knit for her and for my granddaughter.
> All well and good, except she wants the exact yarn the sample was knitted of: Wexford Merino Silk : 2 skeins of Gavin and 1 skein of McNamara. I can't seem to find this yarn anywhere! Does anyone have any they would sell?


I would tell my darling daughter that I am happy to make it if she provides the yarn. (and mine would look for it gladly)
Good luck!


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I know that Steven Be in Minneapolis and Darn Knit Anyway in Stillwater both carry Three Irish Girls yarn. I would think Yarn Harbor in Duluth would, too; but I haven't been there in a couple years.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your excellent suggestions. You are all such a helping group and I've learned so much from you all. However, I did get a response to my e-mail to Three Irish Girls company, and they suggested two of their retailers that might be able to help. Although neither had the exact yarn in the exact colors I needed, I was able to call one in Alaska and they had the right colors in a heavier weight yarn. The pattern is very forgiving, so I will be able to make the adjustments for the difference. And the yarn is on the way to me now. Again, thank you all.


----------

